

Show HN: CameraFTP – Turn any device into a virtual security camera - maaacheww
http://www.cameraftp.com

======
dang
Sockpuppets and vote-rigging are not ok on Hacker News. Please don't tarnish
good work by doing this.

------
sauere
Semi-OT: It is almost 2015. If we could all please stop using FTP now...

